# Jealously and hate



## Mr Man (Sep 11, 2002)

Hey UAE forumers,

As many of you know, I'm a big fan of the UAE, especially in the real estate + financial growth of Dubai. It was on this very forum many years ago that I first heard of Dubai, and I been a fan ever since.

I was just reading the forums and came across this thread regarding Dubai's skyline ranking: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=323558&page=1&pp=20

This should not be a suprised to anyone, even those who once thought all of Dubai's proposals were fake have since seen the light as the buildings were constructed and now occupied.

However now these same forumers seem to have turned toward utter hate and jealously.

After reading the above thread, I was just disgusted by some of the comments. So please, don't let the few fuckheads in North America paint a bad picture on the rest of us. :sleepy:


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes well... they should be!

it just isnt right that a nation with such strong links to 9/11 could allowed to be so successfull.... How dare they compare themselves to us! :rofl:

if they are angry... they are worried about us.... =Good thing!

:bow:


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

i second Mr. Man's thoughts here--

i haven't followed the latest vitriol from that thread, but from what i did see earlier today (i posted once after flo) was rather depressing...

don't let a few rotten apples ruin the whole bunch


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

nice post there, thanks..

we appreciate that.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

I to have become increasingly interested in the UAE, and now the whole gulfarea. But unlike you the interest brought me here to the forums, not began here. However i did knew about empirs, skyscraperfan as i am. And it was to my big (positive) surprise to discover that the photographers acutally hang out right here! 

Since then i've took the chance to write an schoolessay about the UAE history, ive learnt more interesting knowledge about the UAE by doing that essay. Its very interesting.


I was sad to see the american cartoons depicting UAE as terrorists, it is NOT acceptable. Free speach sure, but you are responsible for what you say and there is a boundary. The UAE cartoons are EASILY comparable with the propaganda against japan which in some extent flourished in America in relation to the WWII in media in America(not saying the opposite did not happen), ive seen some pics and its discusting to make such jokes. This one is clearly based on the single fact that emiratis are arabs!


Anyhow i do not have anything against american people (which are decent people just like any other). Its not the peoples fault for action of some powerful people. I have cousins living and working in USA to (Detroit and Chicago) ^^.


----------

